# Problème démarrage iPad



## NDEKE 24 (22 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour mon iPad ne passe plus l'étape de la pomme au démarrage, que faire?
C'est depuis ce matin, j'ai vu la notification de mise à jour de l'app Facebook dans AppStore, lorsque j'ai appuyé dessus, le cercle de téléchargement a fait le tour et puis tout l'écran est devenu noir avec un petit cercle de patinage au centre. Après plusieurs heures, j'ai tenté d'éteindre. Lorsque j'ai rallumé, une nouvelle icone de "news" avait remplacé celle de Facebook et lorsque j'ai voulu réinstallé Facebook, l'ipad a émis un son et s'est éteint. Quand je le rallume, il se limite à l'affichage de la pomme.

Pouvez-vous m'aider? Je rappelle que j'ai la dernière version d'iOS 10.0.2. depuis plusieurs jours.


----------



## billouu42 (22 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour ta réponse n'a rien a voir avec ma demande mais pour répondre à ta question tu peux tenter un démarrage en mode DFU au déjà commencer par simplement appuyer sur le bouton power et le bouton home
Salutations


----------



## moussetmystic (24 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour, même problème sur mon iPad Air2 depuis samedi après-midi avec cette m...... de mise à jour Facebook  j'ai la pomme qui s'affiche et malgré le fait de l'éteindre en forcé, ça ne change rien. Samedi soir, il a redémarré, je me suis dit "ouf" et hier soir en voulant réinstaller Facebook, message en anglais à la fin qui me dit que cette application ne peut pas être installée....et depuis plus rien, à part une belle pomme sur fond blanc. Si quelqu'un à une solution ce serait notre sauveur du jour. Merci d'avance à la communauté.


----------

